# Got our stand and camera back!!!!



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

Ok, me and my brother set up his trail camera on Sat. and we went out there today to get it. We went out today after school to go get it and we get there and its gone. And we had a treestand up behind where his camera was and I look back there and the fricken treestand is gone too! People like this get me really ****** :******: So we got home and called the Sherriff and he said he is going to talk to the bowhunters around town and see if they know anything about it and he is going to call the land owner. We have two people in mind that might have taken our stuff. I hope we can catch whoever took the camera and stand and get their butt thrown in jail.


----------



## sitzer_31 (Oct 16, 2006)

i hate the thought of it, but when i was putting up my stand for the year i was thinking that i should be putting a chain and lock on it so it won't be stolen, now hearing this i prolly should... ****ty that it has come down to that.
sorry to hear about all that stuff that was stolen from you


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wow, thats kind of shocking to hear. I didn't really think that stuff happened much out there. I mean it happens here all the time, but there are so many hunters in a small area its bound to happen. We lost every stand we had hung in a set of woods one year. I lost a climber I had left on a tree cause I was to lazy to put a hang on up...


----------



## Hunter_58346 (May 22, 2003)

whatever you do,,,dont post your location so anybody on here could help you,,,,,,


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I hate to say it but that is very common. Thats why spending more money and getting one without a flash is a good idea.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I chain & padlock all treestands I put up...


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

I too lock all stands and cameras. Not really gonna stop somebody from getting it if they really want it, but itll at least slow em down.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

The camera was a Moultrie Gamespy i40. it has an infared flash and it is a rivers edge ladderstand. Had it up near Cooperstown, ND


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

I have also had stands and things stolen as well. I guess like the folks above said all you can do is chain them up and maybe if someone finds your stand they won't take it on impulse. If they really want it that bad they will come back for it. Some thing that i have started doing for my portable stands is i will take the first few steps out of the tree which makes it a little harder to get up the tree.

When this happend to me i just told myself they must have needed it more than me for them to steal. Good luck finding them...


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

Cant belive other sportsman would disrespect other sportsmans property like that. wait decided to sleep in the box of friends pickup one nite outside his place my rod and tacklebox with about 250 dollars of stuff got stolen litereraly rite from next to me. Sum fricken people


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

I haven't had a stand stolen YET but I'm afraid it will happen eventually. I too lock up my stands. In fact, I went to Mac's harware in Fargo to get steel cable and the guy says that they throw together cables for locking treestands all the time. He knew exactly what I was looking for. It's sad to have come to that but I guess the silver lining is that they've become "my hardware store". Good bunch of guys there. They always know what I'm looking for.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

I didn't realize how bad it felt to get stuff stolen until it actually happened to us.



> Some thing that i have started doing for my portable stands is i will take the first few steps out of the tree which makes it a little harder to get up the tree.


Thats a smart thing to do i have never thought of that before.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

I just ordered two cameras, one is a cheap flash and another that is ir. I have had a problem with people sneaking into a pond that I keep stocked with big catfish for kids, boy scouts, church groups, handicapped and such. If this catches any of these rogues I will post. :eyeroll:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Ihts sad that people have to do things like that. Lock up his deer stand and camera's and put camera's on a private pond. The only thing I have ever done is moon my friends camera and get a couple friends and use the shedded antlers we have and act like deer on his cam.


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

We went out looking for our camera/treestand today and I decided to check back where we had it stolen from. And then I see our ladder stand sitting there and the camera was there too. So whoever had it must have heard that the cops were on the look out and got scared and returned it. So the deputy sherriff came out to get fingerprints but the people had wiped everything down and erased the memory on the SD card. Oh well, at least we got everything back, thats the main thing. I have a pretty good idea who had it though and one guy said that he always seen this person driving around there by where we had it stolen.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

That's good to hear! Now set up a hidden non-flash cam halfway up a nearby tree pointing downwards to catch the next sorry crook that comes along. 8)

A *VERY *small % of people are fortunate enough to see their stuff again so good for you.
:beer:


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey that is great news, i am glad you got your stuff back. Enjoy the season and be safe... :beer:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Yes, congrats. I've been a LEO for nearly 30 years, and I can easily count the times someone got spooked and put stolen property back like this, on one hand...

Now get yourself a couple heavy duty coated bike lock cables and some heavy duty hardened locks, and secure your stuff next time. That's cheap insurance against theft. A dirtbag needs a serious bolt cutter to cut them, and most don't carry around thieving gear like that out in the weeds...


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

I read your posts, and I am very glad you got your equipment back.
Stay in school.


----------



## walkswithwhispers (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow, that's the first time I've even heard of someone getting back a stolen camera or stand! Good for you!

And yes, stay in school, don't do drugs, crack is whack...

:beer:

And finish your beer, there are sober kids in India...


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

The guy that took our stand came in and confessed to my dad yesterday. I knew it was him the whole time


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

u lucky dog.................in the last 2 years I've had 3 stands stolen. chain and locks help, but never a sure thing............I still lock em all

Tator


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

snow123geese said:


> The guy that took our stand came in and confessed to my dad yesterday. I knew it was him the whole time


Ill give it to the kid, takes some serious balls to fess up to your sins


----------



## birdog105 (Aug 23, 2008)

chains n locks are key on every one of my stands as I hunt public land... last season i set up a hang on(locked with a bike cable) the night before opener and when I got out there at 5:30 AM it was gone, and my harness was still dangling 18 ft off the ground... and I pull my steps EVERY time i leave... :******:


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

It sounds like he was given a choice...return the stuff and fess up or do the time. Maybe he got a break and learned a lesson.

I lock all my stands AND take the steps out. I had one stand stolen and that was enough. I also laminate a card and keep it on my stand that says "this stand is protected with a digital camera. If your going to steal the stand you better find the camera"
Sometimes I have the camera on the stand and sometimes I don't. I guess you have to take a chance if you want to steal my sh!t.
I do have pictures of somebody climbing into my stand, reading the card and then climbing back down.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

talkdirty2em said:


> Cant belive other sportsman would disrespect other sportsmans property like that. wait decided to sleep in the box of friends pickup one nite outside his place my rod and tacklebox with about 250 dollars of stuff got stolen litereraly rite from next to me. Sum fricken people


the people that did that don't deserve to be called sportsmen.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

i know people who have had their treestand sliced right in half! just so they couldnt hunt where they want to hunt.


----------

